# ISO TNT Recipe for spinach-flavored pasta (green pasta)



## larry_stewart (Jun 20, 2015)

Hey guys,

When I was in Mississippi a few months ago, I had a great vegetable lasagna which used Green spinach flavored pasta sheets to separate each layer of the lasagna.

I have a hand cranked pasta machine.

Im searching for a good recipe to make such pasta sheets.  
I did a google search, and came up with some.  
Just curious if anyone did this before, and suggestions, hints..

Thanks,

Larry


----------



## Addie (Jun 20, 2015)

larry_stewart said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> When I was in Mississippi a few months ago, I had a great vegetable lasagna which used Green spinach flavored pasta sheets to separate each layer of the lasagna.
> 
> ...



Larry I have been using Mary Ann's Esposito's recipe for many years. It has never failed me. 

Lasagne Spinach Noodles

Basic Egg Pasta

I prefer the one with semolina flour and adding my own spinach. 

I have tried the flour, egg and water. YUK. It has no flavor. There are sometimes when I am making this recipe, it seems like it comes out like a cloud. I do make mine very thin. Like Mary Ann and Lydia have said many times, you can see your hand through it. Then you know it is thin enough. 

The second recipe calls for semolina flour. Every grocery store should carry it. Some just make it with eggs, flour and water. It doesn't hold together very well. The semolina gives it strength. And I use sea salt. It gives it more flavor. 

When you go to add the spinach, use frozen spinach. Squeeze the leaves as hard as you can. I put it in a towel that I have strictly for baking and foods. Those towels have a drawer all of their own. I have small hands so I just twist that towel until there is not more liquid coming from it. Also go easy on the water until you see how much the wet spinach is going to hydrate it. Chop it up into small pieces so it can distribute more easily. After it is done, let it rest about one-two hours to give the dough enough time to absorb the water from the spinach.

Just on note on the spinach. You can use fresh spinach, but it is more work. Wash it, trim it, cook it, cool it, etc. You have to be sure it is cold. 

But it is even better if you let it sit tightly wrapped overnight. 


I have squeezed the spinach and caught the water in a cup and used that in the recipe as the amount water called for. If it is not enough add additional water. The water from the squeezed spinach adds flavor to the pasta dough. Check the box of spinach for added salt. You may even want to taste it for just how salty it might be. Adjust your salt accordingly. 

You are asking, if she is going to put the squeezed water in the dough anyway, why squeeze it first? So you know just how much liquid you putting in. Good luck. Pictures please and a report on how well you did.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 21, 2015)

You can use the pasta to make the sheets for lasagna, but this dish is really good! It is also very, very garlicky, both the pasta and the sauce. You can cut back on the garlic in both the pasta and sauce. This is based on a recipe from "The Treasury of Creative Cooking," with our changes to ingredients and method. 

Don't precook the sheets when making the lasagna.

Spinach Garlic Pasta with Garlic Onion Sauce

Ingredients

Pasta
1- ½ cups All-purpose flour         
2 Eggs (large eggs)        
2 Egg yolks 
1 Tbsp olive oil   
½ lb Fresh spinach, blanched, squeezed dry and finely chopped
6 Cloves fresh garlic, crushed and finely chopped (large cloves)
½ tsp Salt

Sauce 
½  Cup butter    
1 lb Vidalia onions or other sweet onions, sliced
1 Tbsp olive oil
1/3 Cup chopped garlic (about 12 large cloves) 
1 Tbsp Honey 
¼ Cup marsala wine

Optional: Fresh grated parm for topping. 
Directions

Pasta
Place 1/2 cup flour, salt, oil, spinach and garlic in food processor, pulse to chop fine. Then, you can either make the traditional well of remaining flour with spinach mixture and eggs/yokes in middle and mix OR you can add eggs/yolks to food processor, pulse to mix, add remaining flour and pulse until ball starts to form. Turn out on to a floured board and lightly knead it forms a slightly soft, silky dough.  Form into a disc and wrap in plastic wrap. Let rest at least 30 minutes.

Roll dough to desired thickness with pasta machine. Cut into desired width. Cook in boiling water about 2 minutes; drain.

Sauce
For sauce, heat butter and oil in large skillet over medium heat. Add onions and garlic; cover and cook until soft. Add honey; reduce heat to low. Cook uncovered, 30 minutes, stirring occasionally. Add wine; cook 5 to 10 minutes more. Add pasta to sauce, toss gently to coat.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 21, 2015)

CraigC said:


> You can use the pasta to make the sheets for lasagna, but this dish is really good! It is also very, very garlicky, both the pasta and the sauce. You can cut back on the garlic in both the pasta and sauce. This is based on a recipe from "The Treasury of Creative Cooking," with our changes to ingredients and method.
> 
> Don't precook the sheets when making the lasagna.
> 
> ...



Looks great, Ill make a little more than I anticipated so I can try this dish too.
(And for the record, you'll never hear me complain that anything is too garlicky   , but thanks for the heads up.)
Thanks


----------



## CraigC (Jun 21, 2015)

larry_stewart said:


> Looks great, Ill make a little more than I anticipated so I can try this dish too.
> (And for the record, you'll never hear me complain that anything is too garlicky   , but thanks for the heads up.)
> Thanks



That suggestion was for those that enjoy the company of vampires! At full strength no self respecting vampire will come within 10 miles.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 22, 2015)

Larry--I have used swiss chard or kale in place of spinach to make "green" pasta and also to make "green" tortillas. Same technique, just different veg.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 22, 2015)

CWS4322 said:


> Larry--I have used swiss chard or kale in place of spinach to make "green" pasta and also to make "green" tortillas. Same technique, just different veg.



Ill be using chard, since thats what I got in my garden at the moment.  Was going to make it today, just feel a little under the weather, so it will have to wait till later on in the week, but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 25, 2015)

larry_stewart said:


> Ill be using chard, since thats what I got in my garden at the moment. Was going to make it today, just feel a little under the weather, so it will have to wait till later on in the week, but I'm looking forward to it.


Let us know how it turns out! Hope you feel better.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 25, 2015)

Made it last night
Everything was simple and looked good.
My wife said it tasted great.
The consistency seemed right on too.
I have a cold, so I couldn't taste a thing 

I made the dough as above ( eggs , cooked spinach, salt , flour)
Using my pasta machine, I rolled it into flat sheets and then cut the sheets into about      6" X 6" sheets ( I made individual lasagna's)
Boiled them as directed ( a few minutes, they held together perfectly)
Fished them out of the water, and started layering.

The layers of the lasagna were :
Sauteed Mushrooms and garlic with parmesan and fontina
Sauteed spinach and garlic with parmesan and fontina 
Topped with Marinara and melted parmesan and fontina 
All sitting on a base of marinara on the plate.

Being sick, I probably took on too much, but it all worked out.
Just wish I was able to taste it .

Oh yeah, I used chard instead of spinach cause thats what I got in the garden.


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 25, 2015)

Wow, I can't believe even the garlic didn't get through.  You must really be sick.  I usually taste/smell it for a couple of days after we make this.  Glad it turned out well for you.  Feel better!


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 25, 2015)

Yeah, nothing got through.
I came back from work hoping to eat the left overs, but my son ate it all up.  I guess it was good, ill never know


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 27, 2015)

larry_stewart said:


> Yeah, nothing got through.
> I came back from work hoping to eat the left overs, but my son ate it all up. I guess it was good, ill never know


You must have more Chard in the garden...make it again when you are feeling better and let us know what you think. Right now, you' ve got two thumbs' up from those who could taste it. o


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 28, 2015)

CWS4322 said:


> You must have more Chard in the garden...make it again when you are feeling better and let us know what you think. Right now, you' ve got two thumbs' up from those who could taste it. o



Definitely have a good supply of chard.  One of he first things I plant, and one of the last things I pick each year.  Ill definitely give it a go again.  

Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 28, 2015)

Oh, I forgot to tell Craig when he was typing the recipe out but this makes enough pasta for the 2 of us for 2 meals if we have a protein with it like chicken or veal or pork, which we usually pound out, S&P and dust with flour and sauté in butter/olive oil.  If we're having just pasta then we do the whole recipe and have some leftovers.  We've rolled out the pasta and froze it that way but it tends to break up.  So, last couple of times, I've just formed the dough into a disk, wrapped it well with plastic wrap and into a plastic bag.  When we're ready to make it, thaw on counter for a few hours or overnight in fridge (but let warm up some before you start to roll) roll it out and you have fresh pasta in minutes.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 28, 2015)

medtran49 said:


> Oh, I forgot to tell Craig when he was typing the recipe out but this makes enough pasta for the 2 of us for 2 meals if we have a protein with it like chicken or veal or pork, which we usually pound out, S&P and dust with flour and sauté in butter/olive oil.  If we're having just pasta then we do the whole recipe and have some leftovers.  We've rolled out the pasta and froze it that way but it tends to break up.  So, *last couple of times, I've just formed the dough into a disk, wrapped it well with plastic wrap and into a plastic bag.  When we're ready to make it, thaw on counter for a few hours or overnight in fridge (but let warm up some before you start to roll) roll it out and you have fresh pasta in minutes.*


Thanks for the tip. I was wondering if that would work well.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 28, 2015)

Didn't  realize it could be frozen and thawed for later use.
Definitely good to know 
Thanks


----------

